# How to install FreeBSD connect with Win XP



## alexy (Nov 21, 2008)

Im installing FreeBSD to do a Server for my company.I want to all PC using Window XP that can connect to FreeBSD Server. Its can communicate each other. How to install OpenLDAP and Samba. 
Help me. Im using FreeBSd 6.3 release. thanks you verymuch


----------



## vivek (Nov 21, 2008)

Samba is used for file and printer sharing. Since you do not have active directory, it is easy to setup workgroup kind of stuff. FreeBSD can act as Fileserver, Proxy, Firewall and Internet sharing server. The best way to learn is official FreeBSD handbook,


----------



## Ico (Nov 21, 2008)

Samba is quite easy
http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jeffay/dirt/FAQ/samba.html
or
http://www.csua.berkeley.edu/~ranga/notes/freebsd_samba.html
should do the trick


----------



## alexy (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Ico, but in Win XP i have to do what to connect to FreeBSD server

And what about OpenLDAP ? How to install and config it ? Please tell me. thanks


----------



## Ico (Nov 21, 2008)

First off do you have Windows XP Home or Professional? If you have Home you can't really do this since you can't join a domain.

In XP Pro you have to be in the same domain/workgroup as set in smb.conf 
Here's how you join one: right click my computer -> Computer Name -> Network ID -> next -> part of a business network -> without domain -> WORKGROUP is fine -> Finish -> Restart
Now you can right click on My Computer -> Map Network Drive -> type your \\server-ip\share and you're done. Google is your friend if you get stuck on one of these steps.

Also take a look at this link which came up with a google search for samba and win xp: https://www.ccs.uky.edu/docs/samba.htm 

No idea about OpenLDAP sorry


----------



## alexy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank ICO  very much


----------



## alexy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank ICO very much


----------



## fr0st (Nov 26, 2008)

About OpenLDAP, see this http://www.openldap.org/doc/
For FreeBSD you can install openLDAP from ports.


----------

